# Michigan Bruce Richards Plumbing Education



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

Has anyone info about continuing education with Bruce Richards, Richards Institute of Plumbing? They are located in Clarkston, Michigan. We want to get enrolled for next exam cycle. If there is info about another place that will be just fine. Send PM or text 5869443834

Thanks, Rick


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have no personal experience, but my Master has nothing but praise for Bruce Richards.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Mr Richards isn't answering his phone*

Mr Richards isn't answering his phone
:sad2:


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I know Bruce the original has passed and i was told his son is now the head of it. I might be wrong as this is what i was told. I know alot of non union guys use his course and i have heard only good things. I believe even some of the union guys use him for the masters or did.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Didn’t know he passed. Can anyone confirm this? He was an old friend of mine.


----------



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

*Talked to Bruce*

I texted the poster of this thread if he had contact for school. He gave me a numbe r which I called. Guy answered claimed he was Bruce. Said he retired but helps his brother run school same place in Clarkston. Class just started yesterday for 6 or 7 weeks once a week 4 hrs. Motown
So unless I was talking to an angel......


----------



## RAMS (3 mo ago)

birmingplumb said:


> *Talked to Bruce* I texted the poster of this thread if he had contact for school. He gave me a numbe r which I called. Guy answered claimed he was Bruce. Said he retired but helps his brother run school same place in Clarkston. Class just started yesterday for 6 or 7 weeks once a week 4 hrs. Motown So unless I was talking to an angel......


 Do you by chance still have number? Long shot thank you


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Go to the easiest state to get licensed in then get licensed. Then call the director of the state you want to get certified in and ask if you pay double all the fees and licenses can you just get grandfathers in 🤓. Most all state plumbing boards have to operate off the revenue they collect from plumbers….


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

RAMS said:


> Do you by chance still have number? Long shot thank you


Who are you? We have rules here.


----------



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

RAMS said:


> Do you by chance still have number? Long shot thank you


 jim richards believe he is the one....who is still giving class ... 248-884-2453


----------

